# "A" takes program BACK to beginning of Segment



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

"D" activates SM FORWARD to the next Progam Segment, "A" should move BACKWARDS to the beginning of the Program Segment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Why not. 

The channel down does it now. I use channel up and down rather than the D key. Easier to hit even on my universal remote.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

I'm not certain what the OP means, but it could be useful to have some button that takes you back to the beginning of the same segment that you're currently watching, not the previous segment (which is what Channel Down does now).


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

How about a way to stop in the middle of a recording and have a way to go back to the very beginning? Comcast DVR can do it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> How about a way to stop in the middle of a recording and have a way to go back to the very beginning? Comcast DVR can do it.


Press and hold the replay key.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

choco said:


> I'm not certain what the OP means, but it could be useful to have some button that takes you back to the beginning of the same segment that you're currently watching, not the previous segment (which is what Channel Down does now).


On every show I've tried it, the Channel Down button takes me back to the beginning of the current segment, not to the beginning of the previous segment (unless I press it twice). Not sure why your experience would be different.



lpwcomp said:


> Press and hold the replay key.


Lol. All these years on TiVo and I never knew that one!


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

Megamind said:


> On every show I've tried it, the Channel Down button takes me back to the beginning of the current segment, not to the beginning of the previous segment (unless I press it twice). Not sure why your experience would be different.


I tested some more, and it does both. What happens is that if you press Channel Down in the 1st few seconds of a segment, then it goes back to the beginning of the previous segment. But if you press Channel Down farther into the segment, then it goes back to the beginning of the current segment.

What happens sometimes is that I press Channel Up to get to the next segment, but sometimes the jump is too abrupt, cuts into dialogue immediately, or I'm not prepared for it, so I want to rewind a few seconds to the start of the same segment. But since I'm only a few seconds in, Channel Down jumps back to the start of the previous segment.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

lpwcomp, Is that for the newer Tivo's to get back to the very start? My TivoHD doesn't have a replay key.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> lpwcomp, Is that for the newer Tivo's to get back to the very start? My TivoHD doesn't have a replay key.


Yes it does.


----------



## bob3iii (Jan 20, 2016)

I would like to see a faster way of toggling the CC on/off. How about one of the letters?? it would be great for us older folks.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bob3iii said:


> I would like to see a faster way of toggling the CC on/off. How about one of the letters?? it would be great for us older folks.


Why do you turn them off?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Why do you turn them off?


I can't answer for bob3iii but I know that the CC bugs me in live shows where you get the delayed, often inaccurate, transcript style CC with several lines of text seemingly permanently taking up part of my screen.

I will turn it on in pre-recorded shows if I have trouble understanding something and often just leave it on until I end up watching the news, or the daily show, or some other live or recorded live show. Then I scramble to quickly turn CC off due to the aforementioned annoyance.


----------



## bob3iii (Jan 20, 2016)

lpwcomp said:


> Why do you turn them off?


Some programs that are live are way of sync. I understand it is hard to do it live. But it bugs me to read what was said about a minute later. Local news are the worst. For them I just turn up the volume!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

bob3iii said:


> Some programs that are live are way of sync. I understand it is hard to do it live. But it bugs me to read what was said about a minute later. Local news are the worst. For them I just turn up the volume!


Well, live news programs cannot pre-record their shows and insert closed captions like that.

Most are done by

1) Via a closed circuit feed to a service in Denver where the audio is typed in real time, transmitted back to the station and then inserted in the stream - usually causing a 5-10 second delay minimum.

Note, for whatever reason, CBS uses this for Survivor in real time (and up until recently did the same with Amazing Race). Furthermore, they use different CC in real time on each time zone feed, so East and West Coast look very different.

2) Voice to text (think Dragon Dictation).

3) Some station (very few) will feed directly off the teleprompter. You can see the name prior to their lines - as well as talent instruction. Less delay, but issues with live feeds from the field.


----------

